# Animal Fever



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I have got the animal fever this spring. It all stared with the birth of my baby goats and that is when it all went down the hill. After that I got some ducks and chickens and now I'm in the process of getting a doe in milk. Every time I go in to TSC I come out with new chicks I'm up to 37  Thank gosh hubby is so busy with work he don't see all the new animals that just seem to appear here every time I live the house  I just asked him to build me a new chicken coop after he finishes the new pasture his working at now. I wander how long its going to take him to ask me why he keeps building me new building or pastures and just when his done I need something new. onder: What will I tell him when he ask me where are all this animals coming form and who is paying for all of them  Did I mention that my barn cat is going to have kittens soon(she is getting fixed after this litter). MY house is turning in to a zoo. Hahaha and I love it. I thing I need help. :greengrin:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

No worries. You don't have a zoo until you get a zebra! I want a zebra so bad but must wait on that one :wink: 

Glad your family is growing and I am sure he will one day notice all the new additions, if he hasn't all ready and just not said anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A Zebra, huh? and here I was thinking it was an elephant! LOL!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I think either would get you to the Zoo labeling. . . that or a camel. I would love to have a camel to ride around the farm!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

:ROFL: Funniest thing I have heard all day. You are lucky my hubby follows me around telling me no. The first time I got goats he shut me down and we sold out before I could even get started. I told him how much money we could make off goats. Now I have 12. What happens on The Goat Spot stays on The Goat Spot. :shades:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

mmiller said:


> :ROFL: Funniest thing I have heard all day. You are lucky my hubby follows me around telling me no. The first time I got goats he shut me down and we sold out before I could even get started. I told him how much money we could make off goats. Now I have 12. What happens on The Goat Spot stays on The Goat Spot. :shades:


lol What happens on TGS stays on TGS!!! :ROFL: Well my hubby enjoys the idea of how much we will make off kids if we ever actually have doelings! He likes them but likes the sheep better because they can't jump on his cars :laugh: He will let me get as many goats and sheep as I can handle but horses and dogs that is another story. . . He wanted the Llama though  So that was just the icing on the cake with the sheep!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

In the future I plan to get a skunk or some exotic cats such as a bobcat or serval. So If anyone is gonna have a zoo its me. I love exotics and with my goats, when I can get them chickens, dogs, and exotic cats it might as well be a zoo.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I could live without the skunk (I know they can be descented though), but Servals I love! They hubby and I have talked about one day getting one or maybe even a breeding pair but that will have to wait until we get old and rich.

You may like this:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... QkVA1Y4XXs

I have done the TSC thing with buying ducks everytime I go in there. Two years ago they couldn't keep them in stock, I think mainly because of me :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...he has to know...he must love you a lot... to build things... when you ask ...with no questions..... :laugh:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

YAY finished the pasture today :leap: . Building the run in shed tomorrow. When I let the goats out they were so happy they didn't know what to do. Oh he knows about my animal addiction but he chooses to ignore it. I told him I want a emu but I'm not sure that will fly. :shrug: He did tell me that he will build me a proper barn with a milking room and he will trow in a milking machine with the deal. xymenah I would love to get a skunk  They are pretty cheap 250 or so I was going to get one for my mom for her birthday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: A skunk??? :shocked:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Now that the pasture is up and running an hour a day is a good way to get them used to all the greens?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I would think that would be fine. With my horses (but they are more sensitive) I normally add 15 minutes each day until they can be out 24/7 with run ins.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I wasn't sure how long to leave them and I did 1 hour with my horse so I figured I would do the the same with the goats. They have been out twice now for one hour at a time. I guess i will increase the time by 15 min more every day from now on till they are out 24/7. Thx DDFN


----------

